# WC in CT



## Yeti (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi All.
I think this may have been addressed in another thread, but looking through the 
archives I couldnt find itif this is a duplicate I apologize.



Im looking for a Wing Chun school in the Hartford, CT area.  Anyone know of any schools around here?



Thanks for your help.


----------



## rutherford (Sep 19, 2005)

Two options pretty close by.  Probably more I didn't find in my quick search.

http://www.kevinbecker.com/

http://www.westportboxing.com


----------



## Yeti (Sep 20, 2005)

Ya I saw those, but both are over an hours drive  not the end of the world, but I was just wondering if there were schools that were closer than that. I dont think an hour is too far to go for quality instruction  just hoping for something a bit closer is all. There seems to be a HUGE deficit in quality CMA in this area  WC in particular.



Thanks for your help.


----------



## sifupr (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeti said:
			
		

> Ya I saw those, but both are over an hours drive  not the end of the world, but I was just wondering if there were schools that were closer than that. I dont think an hour is too far to go for quality instruction  just hoping for something a bit closer is all. There seems to be a HUGE deficit in quality CMA in this area  WC in particular.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for your help.


One of my students teaches TWC at the Yale University Wing Chun club in New Haven and I saw another Wing Chun school when I was there. I know it's far from Hartford but there are a few WC schools in CT.
PR


----------



## Yeti (Jan 12, 2006)

sifupr said:
			
		

> One of my students teaches TWC at the Yale University Wing Chun club in New Haven and I saw another Wing Chun school when I was there. I know it's far from Hartford but there are a few WC schools in CT.
> PR


 
Master Redmond,
Thank you for your reply. Sorry I'm so late in responding. I'll look up the club at Yale. 

Happy New Year


----------



## Yeti (Dec 26, 2006)

If anyone is still interested at all, there is now a WC school in Waterbury, CT.  Check out the link below:

www.ctwingchun.com

Happy Holidays to all.


----------



## Shades (May 26, 2011)

Noticed this old thread but figured I'd comment.

There is a sifu in the Hartford area teaching William Cheung Lineage. He's a great guy and is very passionate about Wing Chun. I study under him and recommend him.

ctwingchunacademy.com


----------



## Eric_H (May 27, 2011)

Hey Shades, 

I'm from CT originally and will be back there later this year, does the school allow for drop ins if I'm there for a week or so?


----------



## MPC1257 (May 27, 2011)

Eric_H said:


> Hey Shades,
> 
> I'm from CT originally and will be back there later this year, does the school allow for drop ins if I'm there for a week or so?


 

you can always try Practical Self Defense Training Center in Waterbury.
http://www.psdtc.com/Wing.Chun.Kung.Fu.htm


----------



## Eric_H (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll be sure to drop a line a few weeks before I head out.


----------



## Shades (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi there,

He's doing private lessons at the moment and will soon have a regular schedule. He's very flexible. I'm sure he'd be flexible with a drop-in.



Eric_H said:


> Hey Shades,
> 
> I'm from CT originally and will be back there later this year, does the school allow for drop ins if I'm there for a week or so?


----------

